# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Ατύχημα την τύχη μου μέσα

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## jk21

Βασιλη pulvo δυο φορες την ημερα οπως ειπαμε 

δυστυχως δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος για το φτερο ετσι οπως το βλεπω απο μακρια . Αν ανοιξεις τη φτερουγα ισως καταλαβουμε περισσοτερα  (και την απλωσεις ) αλλα να το κανεις μονο αν δεις οτι δεν αντιδρα ,γιατι ισως υπαρχει σπασιμο και πονα .Ηδη λειπει σημαντικο μερος της

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να φυγεις τετοια ωρα για καποιο πτηνιατρο ,μην μπορει να σωσει κατι ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να φύγω με τίποτα απο το μαγαζί αυτες τις μέρες.

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν αντιδρα όταν βάζω χέρι μέσα.

Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι ερχόταν στο χέρι μου μαζί με τον Λάζαρο και έτρωγαν μαζί.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αν ανοιξεις τη φτερουγα ισως καταλαβουμε περισσοτερα  (και την απλωσεις ) αλλα να το κανεις μονο αν δεις οτι δεν αντιδρα ,γιατι ισως υπαρχει σπασιμο και πονα .Ηδη λειπει σημαντικο μερος της


Φωτό θες απο τη μέσα πλευρα ή απο την έξω της φτερούγας ?

----------


## saxo_29

Πωπω...πως το επαθε ρε Μπιλ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πωπω...πως το επαθε ρε Μπιλ;


Εγώ "φταίω" Κωστή.

Πήγα να τον πιάσω στην γωνία στην κλούβα για να τον βάλω μόνο του (αρσενίκαρος) και προφανώς του έκανα ζημιά.

----------


## vag21

κριμα ρε φιλε.

----------


## Vrasidas

Οχι ρε φίλε το καημένο! Σε συμπονώ όταν φαντάζομαι και τη δική σου κατάσταση φιλε! Ελπίζω να γίνει οσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα το καημενούλι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν μου μπήκε καλά αυτός ο μήνας.

1η του μήνα μου διέρηξαν το μαγαζί και τώρα αυτό.

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη εγω, χωρις να ειναι το σωστο αυτο, θα εκανα τα εξης:
καθημερινα θα το καθαριζα με μπενταντιν αραιωμενο με νερο και μετα πουλβο... οταν με το καλο κλεισει η πληγη τοτε θα εβαζα σελεστοδερμ.

Το πουλακι πλεον δεν παει για ζευγαρι (κατα την γνωμη μου παντα) αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι δεν θα κανει μια αξιοπρεπεστατη ζωη!!!

αν η φτερουγα εχει γυρισει ή πεταει κανενα κοκαλο προσπαθησε να το φερεις στη θεση του και να το σταθεροποιησεις  καπως!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εγω, χωρις να ειναι το σωστο αυτο, θα εκανα τα εξης:
> καθημερινα θα το καθαριζα με μπενταντιν αραιωμενο με νερο και μετα πουλβο... οταν με το καλο κλεισει η πληγη τοτε θα εβαζα σελεστοδερμ.
> 
> Το πουλακι πλεον δεν παει για ζευγαρι (κατα την γνωμη μου παντα) αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι δεν θα κανει μια αξιοπρεπεστατη ζωη!!!
> 
> αν η φτερουγα εχει γυρισει ή πεταει κανενα κοκαλο προσπαθησε να το φερεις στη θεση του και να το σταθεροποιησεις  καπως!


Ακριβώς αυτό έκανα και γω Μήτσο.

Το αίμα έχει σταματήσει .

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το πουλακι πλεον δεν παει για ζευγαρι (κατα την γνωμη μου παντα)


γιατι οχι Δημητρη??

----------


## mitsman

Υπομονη τοτε και προσευχη!!!!! Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## zaxos345

Βασίλη εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά για το πουλάκι και για σένα!!

Γιάννης

----------


## panos70

Οχι ρε φιλε τι επαθες ,το καημενο το πουλακι ,κριμα ρε γμτ,κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια κι ας ελπισουμε οτι θα παει καλα τα πραγματα

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!! Βασιλη. 

Φιλε ατυχηματα συμβαινουν, μην τρελαινεσαι. 

Εαν θελεις το Σαββατο με το καλο!! που θα κατεβεις προς τα κατω, φερε το σε εμενα το μικρο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Λυπαμαι!! Βασιλη. 
> 
> Φιλε ατυχηματα συμβαινουν, μην τρελαινεσαι. 
> 
> Εαν θελεις το Σαββατο με το καλο!! που θα κατεβεις προς τα κατω, φερε το σε εμενα το μικρο.


Εννοείται πως δεν τρελένομαι Μήτσο.

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν αυτά.

Απλά νευριάζω γιατί φταίω εγω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Θα δω πως θα είναι αυριο και μπορει να το στείλω με το Νίκο.(Λ)αμόγιο σε πτηνίατρο αφού δεν μπορώ να αφήσω το μαγαζί.

----------


## saxo_29

> Το πουλακι πλεον δεν παει για ζευγαρι (κατα την γνωμη μου παντα)


Το ρωτησε και ο Νικος, οντως γιατι Δημητρη;

Οχι οτι αμφισβητω αυτο που λες, αλλα για να μαθαινουμε και οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## mariakappa

εαν δεν εχει φτερα δεν μπορει να ισορροπησει για να ζευγαρωσει.αυτο πιστευω ηθελε να πει ο δημητρης.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάντως τώρα έχει κουρνιάσει πάνω στην πατήθρα και είναι ήρεμο.

Η φτερούγα είναι μαζεμένη σχεδόν στην θέση της αν λέει κάτι αυτό.

----------


## jimmysk

Βασίλη μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παρόμοιο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8D%CE%B3%CE%B1

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παρόμοιο
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8D%CE%B3%CE%B1


Δημητρη το σκέφτηκα.

Αλλα...

Λόγω καρδερίνας θα στρεσαριστεί αφάνταστα και θα έχουμε άλλα μετα.

Θα δούμε.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη μαλλον θα μπορεσω να το δω αυριο απο κοντα ,προς το μεσημερακι .θα τηλεφωνηθουμε .Αλλα αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι αν μπορει ο Νικος να το παει στο γιατρο (πριν ή μετα ) οτι δεν θα το κανει ,γιατι και να το δω ,αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δενεται ,πρεπει να δεθει σωστα και θα το κανει ο γιατρος .Απλα αυτο που σου ειπα να κανεις με την φτερουγα ,αστο και θα δω εγω αν ανοιγει απο κοντα .Ειναι θετικοτατο οτι το εχει μαζεμενο υπο ελεγχο κοντα στο στομα .Σε πουλι σε αιχμαλωσια η συγκεκριμενη αναπηρια δεν ειναι κρισιμη για αξιοπρεπη επιβιωση.Αν βεβαια λειπει μεγαλο κομματι οπως δειχνει ,τοτε ισως εχει προβληματα ισορροπιας στο πεταγμα .

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα η Μαρια με καλυψε πληρως. Το αρσενικο την ωρα της επιβασης φτερουγιζει επι τοπου για καποια δευτερολεπτα και κραταει το σωμα του ακινητο μεχρι να βρει στοχο... αν αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατο τοτε δεν ξερω αν γινεται να γινει επιτυχημενη επιβαση!

----------


## Steliosan

Νομιζω οτι αν τοσο απαραιτητο να ζευγαρωσει με λιγο πυρωμα παραπανω θα τα καταφερει.....βλεπε viagra.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι θεμα πυρωματος .Ισα ισα που αν δεν τα καταφερνει ,θα εχει πιο εντονη ακομα επιθυμια .Ειναι θεμα σταθεροτητα πανω στο θηλυκο .Αλλα αυτο θα φανει οταν ξεθαρεψει μετα το σοκ και θα πηγαινει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα .Αν θα εχει ασταθεια ,εστω και μερικη ,θ α το δειξει και εκει

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη ευχομαι να γινει καλα το συντομοτερο.........

----------


## geam

Βασίλη αν προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις ένα «νάρθηκα» δοκίμασε το και θα με θυμηθείς....
Τι ίδιο είχα πάθει εγώ στο θηλυκό που έδωσα στον Ηλία (χωρίς να βγάλει αίμα όμως) .... του έσπασα κατά λάθος την φτερούγα, του έβαλα νάρθηκα, αφού προσπάθησα να κάνω ανάταξη, και το πουλάκι μεγάλωσε μια χαρά, χωρίς να έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα!!!!
Τα αποτελέσματα τα είδες από τις γέννες του Ηλία.... (ρώτησε τον αν πετάει καλά το πουλάκι)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλημερα καλημερα

Δεν νομίζω να είναι και τοσο καλά το πουλάκι.

Ακίνητο και μόλις του έβαλα αυγοτροφή (που τρελένεται)....καμία αντίδραση.

Μόνο στο νερό πάει.

----------


## jk21

Bασιλη αν η κατασταση ειναι τετοια που ο ναρθηκας θα φερει κατι θετικο (δεν εχει διαλυθει εντελως η φτερουγα ) πρεπει να μπει ασχετα αν ειναι καναρινι ή καρδερινα .Θα το ανεχτει αρκει να περασθει γρηγορα και σωστα 

απο κει και περα μην ανησυχεις .το πουλακι απλα ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο αυτη τη στιγμη και εχει χασει αιμα .Λιγες σταγονες πορτοκαλι στο στομα και κανε και ταισμα με κρεμα νεοσσων

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν....

Το πουλάκι δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια όσο νομίζαμε.

Αυτή τη στιγμή ταξιδεύει για το περιστερι όπου θα το γιάνει ο τζου-κου.

Δυστυχώς αύριο θα λείπω για το χωριό (Μητσο ετοίμασε καφέδες στην Πάτρα)........και κάποιος θα πρεπει να το προσέχει.

Τα νεότερα απο τον τζου-κου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον Νικολάκη.Λ(αμόγιο).....για το ενδιαφέρον του.

Προσφέρθηκε να το πάει στον πτηνίατρο λογω ότι δεν μπορώ να αφήσω το μαγαζί.

Και βέβαια τον Μήτσο που ήρθε να το δει και το πήρε για να το προσέχει.

Σταδιάλα....συγκινήθηκα. :sad:

----------


## ARMANDO

> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον Νικολάκη.Λ(αμόγιο).....για το ενδιαφέρον του.
> 
> Προσφέρθηκε να το πάει στον πτηνίατρο λογω ότι δεν μπορώ να αφήσω το μαγαζί.
> 
> Και βέβαια τον Μήτσο που ήρθε να το δει και το πήρε για να το προσέχει.
> 
> Σταδιάλα....συγκινήθηκα.



ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟ Αυτό σημαίνει αλληλεγγύη, αγάπη, διάθεση, συμπόνια, ενδιαφέρον κλπ. κλπ.........ΦΙΛΙΑ  ή αλλιώς JK21 ή καλύτερα GREEKBIRDCLUB !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια ,με την εννοια οτι δεν του λειπει μονιμα μερος του βραχιονα και φτερωμα οπως αρχικα φοβομουνα .Ομως εχει καταγμα λιγο κατω (ευτυχως οχι εντελως πανω ) απο τον ωμο και για αυτο το φτερο δειχνει να γυρνα προς τα εξω .Ερχεται στη θεση του ,ειναι βεβαια μαλλον συντριπτικο αλλα κρατιεται απο τον μυικο ιστο .Λογω του μικρου μεγεθους του πουλιου ,ειναι δυσκολο αντικειμενικα ετσι κι αλλιως το δεσιμο ,αλλα θα γινει προσπαθεια με συγγενικο μου προσωπο λιγο αργοτερα ,γιατι μονος μου ηταν αδυνατο να τα καταφερω .Επικοινωνησα με εμπειρο μελος σε τραυματισμους πουλιων απο την επαρχια ,και μου ειπε οτι λογω μεγεθους του πουλιου ,το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να τυλιχθει με ναρθηκα το κορμι του ,σε σωστη ανατομικη θεση (ομοιομορφα προς το αλλο σωστο φτερο ) και να περιμενουμε σχεδον 15 μερες .Δεν παιρνει επεμβαση και σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι ενα πουλι που θα μπορουσε μετα να πετα ελευθερο στη φυση ,αλλα εντος κλουβιου θα ειναι μαλλον μια χαρα .Αν δω οτι δεν τα καταφερω ,θα δουμε τι μπορει να γινει μετα σε συννενοηση με τον Βασιλη 

εδω μπορειται να δειτε τι πρεπει να γινει ,αν και προκειται δυστυχως για πολυ πιο μικρο πουλι και το κυριο προβλημα ειναι να δεθει χωρις να σφιχτει ιδιαιτερα (αλλα να εχει σταθεροτητα παραλληλα ) για να μην ενοχλειται η αναπνοη του 




αλλα και με οδηγιες εδω 

http://www.lafebervet.com/emergency-...ment-in-birds/ 

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm

----------


## jk21

με σκετη γαζα παρολο που την εκοψα μακροστενη για να πιανει μονο το στηθος και οχι απο την εκβολη των ποδιων του πουλιου και κατω ,ηταν αδυνατο να το πιασουμε και απλα να κλεισουμε με αυτοκολλητο επιδεσμο .Δοκιμαστηκε  (ωστε να πιαστει το φτερο με ναρθηκα το κορμι του πουλιου ) και μπερδευε στο πι και φι τα ποδια του στη γαζα .Ετσι επελεξα να βαλω υφασματινο αυτοκολλητο επιδεσμο μονο στο σημειο που εχει σπασει το φτερο και να το κρατα στο ισο ,ωστε να δεσει .Δεν ειναι οτι πιο τελειο γιατι το φτερο δεν κολλα πληρως με το κορμι ( ισως υπαρχει μικρη εξαρθωση και εχει γινει ψευδοαρθωση .Δεν κρεμεται ομως ) αλλα το κοκκαλο του βραχιονα πια ειναι σε ευθεια .

το καημενο παροτι ηταν τοση ωρα στα χερια μου ,δειχνει μια χαρα ηρεμο  και ευχομαι ετσι να συνεχισει 

ουυυυφ ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπράβο ρε Μητσάρα...

Να ξέρεις ότι έχεις στα χέρια σου το πιο ημερο πουλάκι που είχα ποτέ μου και απο καναρίνια. (μετα το Λάζαρο βέβαια)

----------


## jk21

Ομολογω οτι πραγματι με βοηθησε αρκετα .Hταν σχετικα πολυ συνεργασιμος και μονο οταν ειχε πανω του την γαζα που εβαλα αρχικα ,αντεδρασε μη αποδεχομενος την προσθηκη της .Μαλλον εγω ειχα μεγαλυτερο στρες ,γιατι ειχα ισως δεκαετιες να κανω κατι αντιστοιχο και ισως πρωτη φορα σε τοσο μικρο πουλι

Τωρα ειναι απανω στο χωρο με τα αλλα μου πουλακια ,στο δικο της φυσικα κλουβι 


Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Δημητρη!
Επισης μπραβο στον Βασιλη που προκειμενου να γινει καλα το πουλακι, το εμπιστευτηκε σε καποιον ποιο εμπειρο απο τον εαυτο του :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Βασικα αυτος δεν το σκεφτηκε καθολου .... εγω με την γκαντεμια που με δερνει στο παρελθον μου με αυτα τα πουλακια στην εκτροφη μου ,ειχα εντονη επιφυλαξη ,αλλα λογω ελλειψης χρονου (επρεπε να επιστρεψω σπιτι που ειχα μονη την μικρη ) και υλικων ,αποφασισα τελικα και το πηρα  :: 

Πραγματικα με ολα αυτα που εχει δει στο παρελθον να παθαινω ... μαλλον πολυ θαρραλεο τον βρισκω   ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πραγματικα με ολα αυτα που εχει δει στο παρελθον να παθαινω ... μαλλον πολυ θαρραλεο τον βρισκω


Μη μασάς ρε...

Μασάμε "μόνο" όταν τρώμε.

----------


## xrisam

Πραγματικά μπράβο. Χαίρομαι πολύ για το πουλάκι αλλά κυρίως χαίρομαι για το ενδιαφέρον και την φροντίδα που κάποιοι άνθρωποι(όχι του φόρουμ) θα θεωρούσαν υπερβολικά προς ένα ζώο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μόλις φτιάξει το πουλάκι .....μετά θα του δώσω και την πεθερά μου. (Εκεί να δεις κελάηδημα)

 :Party0035:

----------


## geog87

> Μόλις φτιάξει το πουλάκι .....μετά θα του δώσω και την πεθερά μου. (Εκεί να δεις κελάηδημα)


θελει και η πεθερα σου φτιαξιμο????χαχαχαχα jk ο ανθρωπος για ολες τις δουλειες!!!!περα απο την πλακα παιδια ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για το πουλακι!!!!!

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω οτι αποδεχομαι τα περι πιο εμπειρου μονο στο θεμα της υγειας .Στην εκτροφη ο Βασιλης εχει ξεκινησει πολυ καλα ,εχει ηδη καποια πειρα που εγω δεν εχω και ξερω οτι θα γινει πολυ μεγαλυτερη και κυριως θα διαβιβαστει στους νεους που θελουν  να μαθουν  , σε αντιθεση με οτι συνηθιζεται μεχρι τωρα στο χωρο !

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο ρε παλικαρια . Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα για τον μικρο..

----------


## ninos

> Μόλις φτιάξει το πουλάκι .....μετά θα του δώσω και την πεθερά μου. (Εκεί να δεις κελάηδημα)


εγω την δικη μου την εχω σε καραντινα  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εγω την δικη μου την εχω σε καραντινα


Και καλά κάνεις.

Σε λίγους μήνες θα χρειαστείς παραμάνα.... :Youpi:

----------


## xrisam

> εγω την δικη μου την εχω σε καραντινα


 :Jumping0045: Καλέ έπεσα κάτω από τα γέλια!!! Μήπως να τις μαζέψουμε όλες μαζί τις πεθερές μας να κάνουμε μία καραντίνα extra large!

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδες η δικη μου πεθερα παντως κανει για παραμανα........μονο για αυγο δημοσαυρου.....λογο "ελαχιστων" παραπανισιων κιλων.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μπραβο Δημητρη! καλη αναρρωση στο μικρουλι. ευχομαι ολα να πανε οπως τα φανταζεσαι.

----------


## alex1974

Περαστικα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτο ειναι εμπιστοσυνη και αμεση παρεμβαση σε δυσκολα πραγματα ετσι παιδια πρεπει στα δυσκολα οχι μονο στα ευκολα ασχετα αν υπαρχουν καμια φορα αντιπαραθεσεις αλλα τι στα διαλα που λεει και ο Βασιλης ετσι ειμαστε εμεις οι Ελληνες...νομιζω  :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω πει τα νεα ακομα ουτε του Βασιλη ... ανεβαινω πανω το απογευμα και τον βλεπω μεσα στην ανεση ... ειχε καταφερει σιγα σιγα να βγαλει τον επιδεσμο ... προφανως με τις ημερες ,επειδη δεν ακουμπα σε γυμνο δερμα αλλα σε τριχωμα ,βγαινει πιο ευκολα .Βασικα την δευτερη μερα ειχε προσπαθησει να βγαλει (τον επιασα στα πρασσα να το εχει αρπαξει με το ραμφος και να τραβα επιμονα να το βγαλει ) επιπλεον μικρο κομματι επιδεσμου που ειχα βαλει για να κρατα το φτερο με το κορμι .Το εκανα εγω για να μην στρεσσαριστει .Σημερα το ξαναεδεσα ισως ακομα πιο σωστα απο την αρχικη προσπαθεια .Ναι μεν το κοκκαλο δεν εχει δεσει ,αλλα εδειχνει πολυ πιο σταθερο και οχι φυσικα οπως στην αρχικη φωτο

----------


## Gardelius

Θα γίνει σουπερ!!!!!! Και μετα θα πει και μαντιναδα.... στο Κ. *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ!!!!*  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

βασικα κατι μου λεει οτι αρσενικο ονοματακι μαλλον σε αυτον πρεπει να βγαλουμε και αλλος ή αλλη το ειχε << τσιμπησει >> προωρα  :: 

δεν τον κοιταξα (αν και δεν ειμαι ο πιο εμπειρος σε αυτο ειδικα σε μικρα καρδερινακια ) αλλα απο θεμα φυλου ,επειδη τον βλεπω στητο και τσαμπουκα ,μαλλον για αντρακι προκειται

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη πως πάει ο "άτακτος" ασθενής ?

----------


## jk21

μετα την off the record ενημερωση σου πριν λιγες μερες ,στο οτι ειχε καταφερει να ξετυλιξει τον επιδεσμο (μαλλον τραβωντας κυριως προς το κατω μερος των φτερων ) παρα το διπλο τυλιγμα ,ειπε να κατσει καλο παιδι .Για τα μελη που δεν γνωριζουν ,λιγες μερες πριν ειχε καταφερει οτι περιεγραψα και ο επιδεσμος ακουμπουσε μονο στην πληγη του την οποια ειχε ξυσει και ματωσει .Την αποστειρωσα με αραιωμενο betadine και εβαλα ξανα νεο επιδεσμο 

τρωει κανονικα (και αυγοτροφη .. νιφαδες βρωμης- πολεντα  -αυγο-τυροπηγμα χωρις γαριδα για να μην ανησυχεις κιολας  ::   ),γεμιζει τη μασκα του σιγα σιγα  ,επιμενει να μην θελει την γλυστριδα ιδιαιτερα σε αντιθεση με τη συμπεριφορα του σε σενα ,ξεκινησε να τρωει και σπορους ταραξακου (και ομως εχω καπου εδω κοντα μου ) σε ημιωριμη μορφη (στην αρχη κοιτουσε περιεργα καμμια δυο μερες ) και απο κοιλια (δεν τον κοιτω συχνα γιατι οποτε βαζω χερι στο κλουβι γινεται πανικος ) τζαμι και ιχνος καρινα ! δειχνει για αρσενικο αλλα δεν εχω την εμπειρια να το πω σιγουρα .Δεν του αρεσει προς το παρον ιδιαιτερα  η βρωμη και  τρωει ιδιαιτερα το κεχρι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ναι το ξέρω ότι είναι αρσενικός.Στο είχα πει.

Επηξα στα αρσενικά.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

τωρα ειδα τι θεμα σου Βασιλη..ευχομαι τα καλητερα για το γαρδελι σου...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Πως εναι ο ασθενης?

----------


## jk21

Σταθερα ,με το δεσιμο του ,σε καλη διαθεση (εχει αρχισει και τσιμπα και γλυστριδα πια ) ,αλλα σιγουρα οχι τοσο καλα δεμενος οσο αυτο το πουλακι εδω ,γιατι οποτε πηγαινα να τον πιασω με ναρθηκα τον κορμο του ,δεν το δεχοτανε με τιποτα και επεφτε κατω προσπαθωντας να βγαλει τον επιδεσμο .Ειναι απλα τυλιγμενο το φτερο (λίγο πιο ψηλα απο τη φωτο του καναρινιου )  .θα μπορουσα και το σαββατοκυριακο να το βγαλω (ισως το κανω ) αλλα σκεφτομαι να το αφησω λιγο ακομα 

*Σπασιμο φτερου*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειδα την φωτό του καναρινιού και λέω ....

Ρε πως το κανε έτσι το γαρδελάκι ο μπαγάσας ο Μήτσος.

 :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε ... αυτο ειναι του Γιωργου απο ιλιον και με μονη επιφυλαξη για το αν σφιγγεται απο το υλικο ,εχει κανει καλη δουλεια .Ετσι δενονται .... 


.... τα νορμαλ πουλια .Ο δικος σου ειναι καμικαζι ! οποτε πηγα να τον στριμωξω λιγο παραπανω ,τα αναστατωνε ολα ... Ακομη θυμαμαι την εικονα να ανεβαινω και να τον βλεπω αναποδα (δεν ειχα καλη γωνια αρχικα , για το αν τα ματια ηταν ανοιχτα ,γιατι το εχω σχετικα ψηλα το κλουβι ) και να λεω << την τυχη μου μεσα ,το ξεκανα ο γκαντεμης και αυτο ... >>

αλλα αυτος ευτυχως ηταν μια χαρα και τραβουσε με μανια τον επιδεσμο με το ραμφος   :wink:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> .... τα νορμαλ πουλια .Ο δικος σου ειναι καμικαζι ! οποτε πηγα να τον στριμωξω λιγο παραπανω ,τα αναστατωνε ολα ...


Εμ που θα μοιάσει...

Το μήλο κάτω απ την μηλιά θα πέσει.

Αμ πως  :wink:

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο ανοιξα το << δεσιμο >> του τραυματισμενου πουλιου .Απο το σπασιμο ,δυστυχως ενα κομματι (αυτο που φαινεται να ανοιγει στην αρχικη φωτο ) δεν εδεσε και εφυγε ευκολα (παροτι εκοψα λιγο λιγο την ταινια ,ενα κομματι της ειχε κολλησει στο δερμα ) χωρις καν να τραβηχτει ,μαζι με τον επιδεσμο 

μιλαμε για αυτα τα τρια ακριανα φτερακια (καπου στη βαση τους ) στο σημειο alula ,ενω καποια αλλα ξεκινουν κανονικα (αλλα με κομμενα  φτερα εξ αρχης τραυματισμου ,που δεν ξερω αν θα ξαναβγουν ) .Το πουλακι εχει κανονικα ευσταθεια στις κινησεις του ,αλλα λογω της αποκολλησης ειχε μικρη αιμοραγια και ειναι ησυχο αυτη τη στιγμη (αλλα με κανονικες αισθησεις ) .η πληγη καθαριστηκε με αραιωμενο betadine 









δεν τα καταφεραμε Βασιλη  ....  

θα τηλεφωνηθουμε λιγο αργοτερα να τα πουμε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν πειράζει Δημήτρη.

Ολα καλά.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις κάνει το παν γι αυτό το πουλάκι...και ξανά σ ευχαριστώ.

Οποτε θες πάρε με.

----------


## jk21

το κομματι που χαθηκε .ολα τα φτερα παρακατω δειχνουν οτι υπαρχουν,τα περισσοτερα ακεραια  ,καποια κομμενα σε καποιο σημειο  , αλλα μαλλον θα αλλαχθουν 
Ο μικρος εχει ανεβει ξανα στην πατηθρα ,δεν υπαρχει αιμοραγια πια και με κοιτουσε με το γνωστο παραπονεμενο βλεμμα του ... << ασε με ησυχο >>

το κακο ειναι οτι πειραζει την πληγη ποτε ποτε και τα φτερα που ξεκινουν απο κει

----------


## aeras

Αληθινά χαίρομαι που ζει, δεν σου κρύβω ότι όταν είδα την φωτο έλεγα ότι φλερτάρει με τον θάνατο, ακόμα πιστεύω ότι τον κίνδυνο δεν τον έχει ξεπεράσει.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αληθινά χαίρομαι που ζει, δεν σου κρύβω ότι όταν είδα την φωτο έλεγα ότι φλερτάρει με τον θάνατο, ακόμα πιστεύω ότι τον κίνδυνο δεν τον έχει ξεπεράσει.


Ετσι έυκολα πεθαίνει ρε Μιχάλη πουλί του Βασίλη ?  :: 

Νομίζεις έτσι το έδωσα εγώ στον Μήτσο ?

Ανα δέκα λεπτά το κοιτάει.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δειχνει πια μια χαρα .ξαναπηγα απανω πριν λιγο .Σκεφτομαι να του δωσω αντιβιωση στο νερο προληπτικα για επιμολυνση  η οποια εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση (cosumix plus ) . Δεν ειναι και μικρη η περιοχη που εχει αφαιρεθει και ειναι σε σημειο που οτι και να του βαλω,για να του βαλω απο πανω και επιδεσμο να το καλυπτει ,ειτε πρεπει να κωλλησει πανω στην πληγη (οποτε δεν κανουμε τιποτα ) ειτε θα το βγαλει 1000 % απο μονος του .

----------


## vag21

αν πανε ολα καλα .θα ονομαστει λαζαρος νο2.

----------


## aeras

Ο οργανισμός συνήθως αυτοθεραπεύει το κάταγμα, άστο ελεύθερο σε ημισκότεινο δωμάτιο, δώστου 10 -15 την αντιβίωση που λες και βιταμίνη D3

----------


## ninos

Στα πτηνα η μεγιστη διαρκεια χορηγησης ειναι *6 μερες*

http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...umix-plus.html

----------


## aeras

> Στα πτηνα η μεγιστη διαρκεια χορηγησης ειναι *6 μερες*
> 
> http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...umix-plus.html


*Υπερδοσολογία* Τα ζώα για τα οποία προορίζεται μπορούν να ανεχθούν τουλάχιστον       πενταπλάσιες δόσεις από τη μέγιστη συνιστώμενη δόση και για χρονικό       διάστημα τριπλάσιο της κανονικής θεραπείας, χωρίς να εκδηλωθεί ασθένεια.

----------


## ninos

Φανταζομαι εννοει για πολυ σοβαροτερες ασθενειες κ δεν ειναι αναγκη να φθανουμε στα ακρα, δημιουργοντας ανθεκτικοτητα σε ακομα ενα φαρμακο.
Το ESB που εαν δεν κανω λαθος περιεχει την ιδια απο τις μια ουσιες, δεν δινεται για 15 μερες

Εγω εσωσα πουλακι που ηταν πριν το θανατο, με χορηγηση 6 ημερων. Το πουλακι του Βασιλη δεν εχει καποιο σοβαρο παθολογικο προβλημα.

Οπως κ να εχει η αποφαση ειναι του Βασιλη. Εγραψα απλα την γνωμη μου, διοτι μου φανηκε υπερβολικος ο χρονος.

----------


## aeras

Και σε μένα έχει γυρίσει πουλί από τον Άδη χωρίς φάρμακο. Αυτό που έγραψα τα αναφέρει  ο Τατσιράμος

----------


## vag21

μιχαλη επειδη και εγω εχω ακουσει οτι για να ενεργησει καποιο φαρμακο θελει πολυ περισσοτερο απο την προτεινομενη δοσολογια 
(κατι τετοιο ειχε αναφερει και ο καρακωνσταντακης νομιζω) για ποιο λογο υπαρχει η δοσολογια αν δεν την ακολουθαμε?

----------


## aeras

Γιατί όλες οι περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ίδιες, ο γιατρός κρίνει αριθμό ημερών και δόσεις, στην συγκεκριμένη υπάρχει κίνδυνος μόλυνσης που μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και γάγγραινα.

----------


## jk21

> Σκεφτομαι να του δωσω αντιβιωση στο νερο προληπτικα για επιμολυνση  η οποια εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση (cosumix plus )


Το καρδερινακι δειχνει και ελπιζω ειναι ,υγειεστατο και οσο το επιτρεπει το μικρο προσωρινο κλουβακι και κινητικο 

απο τις 30 του μηνα ,λιγη ωρα μετα το τελευταιο μου ποστ ,ξεκινησε η παροχη αντιβιωσης στο νερο του (τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη -> cosumix plus )  και θα συνεχιστει για 5 συμπληρωμενες μερες ,επιπλεον του απογευματος .Η πληγη ειναι μια χαρα και μονο αν ματωσει ,θα χορηγηθει αντιβιωση επιπλεον μερες ,οχι ομως αυτη ,για να μην εθιζονται τα μικροβια στη χρηση της και γιατι δεν ειναι η πλεον εξειδικευμενη για τετοιες περιπτωσεις .Επιλεχθηκε λογω της παραλληλης κοκκιδιοστατικης δρασης ,λογω οτι ειχαμε να κανουμε με ιθαγενες και αν πχ ηταν καναρινι ,για προφυλαξη απο gram+ επιδερμικα μικροβια (οπως πχ οι σταφυλοκοκκοι ) θα επελεγα πχ το amoxil ή για εμφανη επιμολυσνη (οιδημα πλεον της πληγης ) ενα συνδιασμο αμοξυλινης με κλαβουνικο (augmentin ) που ομως ειναι καθαρες αντιβιωσεις χωρις κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση .

----------


## adreas

> το πουλακι δειχνει πια μια χαρα .ξαναπηγα απανω πριν λιγο .Σκεφτομαι να του δωσω αντιβιωση στο νερο προληπτικα για επιμολυνση  η οποια εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση (cosumix plus ) . Δεν ειναι και μικρη η περιοχη που εχει αφαιρεθει και ειναι σε σημειο που οτι και να του βαλω,για να του βαλω απο πανω και επιδεσμο να το καλυπτει ,ειτε πρεπει να κωλλησει πανω στην πληγη (οποτε δεν κανουμε τιποτα ) ειτε θα το βγαλει 1000 % απο μονος του .


Την  περασμένη  Παρασκευή  είχα  πάει  στο Ηράκλειο  για  καφέ  σε  σπίτι  μέλος του  Π.Ο.Κ.    γιατρός Βαγγέλης  Ψαράκης.  Σε  μια  από  τις  ερωτήσεις που  έκανα  για τα  φάρμακα  μου απάντησε  ότι το  cosumix  είναι  σαν  χημειοθεραπεία  δρουν πολύ  συνεργατικά  οι  δυο  δραστικές ουσίες  και  πιάνει πολλά οπότε  είναι  καλό όταν δεν ξέρουμε  η  δεν είμαστε  σίγουροι    τι έχει  μπορούμε  να το  δώσουμε  ώστε να  κτυπήσει  κοκκίδια και  ότι  άλλο.

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα μικρο Update. 

Τον Σεπτεμβρη αυτος ο πιτσιρικος ειχε ενα ατυχημα. 





Μετα απο αμεση κινητοποιηση το καρδερινακι δοθηκε στον Μητσαρα! (*jk21*) και σωθηκε το μεγαλυτερο μερος της φτερουγας του. 

Τον Νοεμβριο ηρθε στα χερια μου, πληρως θεραπευμενο. 



Η σημερινη του εικονα .. 



Τα υπεροχα νεα!!!! τωρα. 

Το κομμενο κομματι της φτερουγας του εχει αρχισει εδω και λιγο καιρο να αναπληρωνετε. αργα αλλα σταθερα. 

Στον μαυρο κυκλο φαινεται το νεο φτερο που ανοιγει και μεγαλωνει σταδιακα .. και στον λευκο κυκλο φαινονται τρεις ακομα βελονιτσες που ακολουθουν την ιδια πορεια οσο αναπτυσσονται.

----------


## antonisveria

πραγματικα συνχαρητηρια......

----------


## binary

Τελικά ορισμένες φορές και οι άνθρωποι, μπορούν να κάνουν τα 'δικά τους θαύματα!'

----------


## geo_ilion

συγχαρητηρια και σε εσενα και στον δημητρη για την φροντιδα που δωσατε στο πουλακι

----------


## kostas13

πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Δημητρη που το εκανε καλα κ το χαιρεσαι τωρα εσυ

----------


## geog87

Μητσαρα δηλαδη 100% αποκατασταση???? Τελεια!!!!!! καλους απογονους!!!!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Πρωτα θα πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον jk21 που μας εχει αποδειξει την μεγαλη του αγαπη για τους φτερωτους μας φιλους και οποτε τον χρειαστουμε ειναι διπλα μας!!!
Και φυσικα στον lagreco69 που ειναι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση σε ολους για την φροντιδα που παρεχει στους φτερωτους μας φιλους!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## vag21

μην ξεχναμε και τον βασιλη τον αβατον παιδια.δικο του ηταν το πουλάκι.
βεβαια το μεγαλυτερο μπραβο το αξιζει ο jk21.

----------


## mitsman

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Βασιλη πρωτα απο ολα που εκανε το σωστο και εδωσε το πουλακι στα σωστα χερια και δεν το αφησε στην τυχη του!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ για την προσπάθεια του και το τελικο αποτελεσμα!!!
και ενα ακομη μεγαλυτερο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον ΜΗΤΣΑΡΑ που δεχθηκε στην παρεα του ενα τοσο τραυματισμενο πουλακι!!!

----------

